# sr20 dies at 2k rev- error code 55 please HELP



## vaantje (Jan 28, 2007)

*I just swapped a sr20det in my 240 sx and the car was running fine for a a few days.Then when driving one day it just died. Every time I push the trotle it dies at 2000 rpm and stutters like it has a boost leak or something.It seems like the car won't boost or has no power at all. But when I start the car up the next morning it rev and boost fine .Like everything is working fine again. Until it's get to temperature then it dies again at 2000 like when you hit the rev limit and has no power again.
I checked for vacuum leaks 10 times already and everything seems fine. Also changed my plugs.Also checked all my fuses , and all are fine.Tried using another MAF from a friends SR20 but it keeps doing the same thing. 
I checked for the error code on my ECU and it gave the code 55 that means: other malfunction.CONSULT Terminal Required. I tried everything without any succes. Does anybody have any ideas because I'm getting disparate. *.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A code 55 means 'no malfunction'.

How did you check for vacuum leaks? Did you use a vacuum gauge? Did you pressure test the intake system between the turbo and the throttle body?

The BOV may be leaking.


----------



## vaantje (Jan 28, 2007)

*problem solved*

I located the problem.
It was my tps that was sending wrong signals to my ecu as soon as the engine got to temperature.So I will need to replace it for a new one


----------

